# Marking our Goats



## imported_Brighteyes (Jan 1, 2011)

Hello everyone, 
We're getting ready to go out on our first hike. Do our goats need to be tatooed? 
Thank you...


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I been thinking about getting dog tags that hang on the collar
with my phone number and address on them. You can even get flat ones that attach to the collar with pop rivets.

Tattooing would be an Identifying mark just to prove they are
yours once you found them. That would only be nessasary
if the person who found them wanted to be dishonest and
keep them for himself. The chance of you finding that person
who had them would be iffy if they were that type of person in the
first place. 

Just my 4 cents worth.


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Brighteyes said:


> Hello everyone,
> We're getting ready to go out on our first hike. Do our goats need to be tatooed?
> Thank you...


Check with you county / state extension service. Some states require identification as part of the scrapie prevention program and tattoos are one way to meet the requirement.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Its my understanding that the Scrapie Program is voluntary. Is it required in some states?


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

feederseaters said:


> Its my understanding that the Scrapie Program is voluntary. Is it required in some states?


Both. The voluntary program is a flock certification program and if you never left your farm, that would the end of it. However, in many states the individual identification requirement becomes mandatory as it is required to get vet certifications for interstate travel, exhibitions, fair entry, etc.

Brian


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Test:

I have been trying to reply to this and several other posts for a week now.

Am I banned??


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Apparently not. Should you be? ;-)


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

I have been trying to post for the past 3-4 days, this is the first times I have been able to.

I probably should be. 

But was beginning to wonder.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Well, I would have answered you sooner but I was off marking my goats....

Beware of goats with yellow hair. ;-)


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Is that from their marking or yours??


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

The state of Montana Department of Livestock said they thought the microchip was "great" for ID. They recommended placement of the chip behind the left ear. I had that done at a local cat and dog clinic who thought the goats were great fun. It was $40 per chip here in North Idaho. The goats did not fit the description of "sexually intact" where permanent ID was required by the state of MT but you had to have permanent ID for the Vet certificate . We had a lot invested in our 2 week elk hunt and I did not want to risk having any problems so we got the chips.
IdahoNancy and the Oberpackers


----------



## bentmettle (Jul 29, 2009)

looks like this is the least old thread on the subject-

I'm thinking I may need to get mine marked as well.

The farm I bought them from didn't mark them, which would have made some of this mostly moot. Michigan has some online information that says 

All goats moved within Michigan or interstate shall be identified with official USDA scrapie program identification prior to movement off the farm. Contact the United States Department of Agriculture (USDA) at 866-USDA-TAG (866-873-2824) for ear tags.

I don't want any hassles with walking them in the local state parks, or visiting out of state family. It looks like I already need to get them tested for TB. My family is all in Iowa, so they're heavily regulated.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

All of mine originated in MI, and all have ear tatoos which are clear and easily read. Microchips are nice, but not known and only really good to recover stolen goats, the tatoo is always there to be seen.


----------



## bentmettle (Jul 29, 2009)

I am frequently kicking myself for not pushing the seller to register them .

I have LaManchas. I suppose I should research the tail tats.


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

I have a la mancha that I took to the rendy two years back, and wyoming requires tagging, so I got microchips for the two goats I brought there. It was about $40 and seemed painless for them. Wyoming accepted that as "tagged".


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

We live in town with lots of people that have pretty landscaping. My boys often graze in my neighbor's field where I cannot see them. My biggest fear is the boys get loose and are found by animal control wandering around town eating some prized landscape. My vet says animal control will always scan for a chip. They do wear collars with brass id tags riveted on with a phone number. 
IdahoNancy


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

When I'm on the trail with them they wear collars with ID tags like a dog.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

ali pearson said:


> I have a la mancha that I took to the rendy two years back, and wyoming requires tagging, so I got microchips for the two goats I brought there. It was about $40 and seemed painless for them. Wyoming accepted that as "tagged".


When I went to the rendy in Wyoming they did not require tags at the border crossing. Heck, they didn't even know they were caprine.


----------

